# Five Days Delayed



## toupeemoor (Mar 30, 2016)

My monthly dot is five days delayed. I wonder how soon can I take a home pregnancy test?


----------



## FiftyOne (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi, in my case. I use a pregnancy test after two to three weeks after I missed my period because I believe that it will be more accurate. I always rely to an easy urine test when I got pregnant with my two girls. By the way, pregnancy maybe different from one another so I suggest that you also look for some reliable information online or ask a friend about it.


----------

